# C et C++ > C > Livres >  [Livre] Le guide de Lua et ses applications - Manuel de rfrence [Livres]

## djibril

*Le guide de Lua et ses applications
Manuel de rfrence*

**



> Saviez-vous que le langage de script Lua peut tre dix  trente fois plus rapide que TCL, Perl, Python, Ruby ou PHP ? Compact, lgant, puissant, support par de nombreux outils et librairies, Lua est un langage  multifacette et  multiusage. De plus en plus utilis dans l'industrie, notamment dans les systmes embarqus et dans la production de jeux vido, il est facile  mettre en uvre et apporte souplesse et efficacit dans les projets. Ce manuel de rfrence, deuxime volet du Guide de Lua, a pour ambition de vous proposer une vue la plus complte possible du langage et de ses principales librairies complmentaires. Conu selon une approche de terrain, il rpond  des questions concrtes et a pour vocations de vous accompagner dans votre quotidien de dveloppeur.
> 
> [Lire la suite]


Avez-vous lu ce livre ou pensez-vous le lire ?Souhaitez-vous ajouter une critique de ce livre sur la page de la rubrique ?Avez-vous un commentaire  faire ?

 ::merci::

----------

